# RIP Bentley 10.30.12-11.9.13



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Bentley was part of an accidental litter (of 10) by a friend of mine. When I met him at 3 weeks old he was tiny, but was the first one to great me and climb on to my arm (where he fell asleep). We eventually got him along with his brother Liam at 5 weeks old, about 2 weeks before Christmas. (we eventually got his other brother Niko 2 weeks later). From the beginning he was always laid back, and was my first ever laid back male.

He never had many silly antics like his brothers, but he always loved to look at us with his big puppy eyes and try to flatten himself out as much as possible, which earned him his nickname Pancake. Along with that, he was shy. He preferred to stay by his brothers and Soda, and in his cage. (Getting him out of his cage for play time always took at least 20 minutes or more).

This morning, about 10:30 am, I woke up to Bentley puffed up and feeling cold. It was clear he was having breathing issues, but I figured it was just a regular URI and gave him some Amoxicillin like we had done with Niko (who was sick with a URI back in June) and figured if he wasn't better by Monday to get him to the vet for Baytril. Then he stopped eating and drinking very rapidly. I didn't think much of it, since I figured he was just tired and after trying a steam treatment let him cuddle with his brothers. Then at about 4:55 PM he passed away relatively peacefully.

Not even 13 months yet. I'm thinking it was most likely a pulmonary abscess or a few that ruptured. We're going to bury him later tonight where we buried Storm and Charles.

Reuniting with his Brother Niko (he's on the one of the left looking at the camera weirdly)



Hanging in my mom's hood



Signature Bentley pose



Head deep in water while vegetable fishing



Munching on a peanut



Cuddling with Soda


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss</3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh no, sorry for your loss, he was a lovely handsome boy.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, its hard to lose a good friend so suddenly. At least he didn't suffer long. No doubt he's in great company. 

_*VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST*_


----------

